

Instagram Deleted Woman's Account After She Posted A Harmless Photo - bonaldi
http://www.businessinsider.com/instagram-deletes-accounts-over-controversial-photos-2014-7

======
byoung2
_If she had it to do all over again, she says, she might choose a different
social media platform altogether. "But this is where everyone I like is,"
Newman adds, "so I'll stay."_

There's still no decentralized social media platform out there? It would be
great to post and share but not have my info in someone else's editorial
grasp. I think Diaspora was working on this, but I'm not sure how far they
got.

